# Paint coming off tank decoration



## SamG (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a 29g tank which I'm currently doing a fishless cycle on. It's actually been running for four months, but I accidentally killed the bacteria with too much ammonia so I'm starting over. I have a large sunken ship decoration and some fake plants in the tank. Yesterday, I noticed that it looked like some of the paint had come off part of the ship decoration. I put my hand in there and rubbed it, and some more came off. My question is, should I take it out or will it be safe for my future fish if I leave it in? Also, will the paint that already came off be a problem when I eventually put fish in the tank?

Thank you!


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Not good. the paint could be toxic. Take out the ship and any paint chips you may find.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i agree, take it out as it's going to look shabby anyway as the paint is comming off.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I had that happen before....even if the paint wasn't toxic, it looked like crap after I worked so hard to get my tank clear and perfect.....


----------



## SamG (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay then, that sounds good. I was guessing that was what I'd have to do, but I really like the way it looks in the tank so I thought I'd ask for your opinions. ;-)


----------



## lovemygoldy (Apr 10, 2009)

I had a decoration do that too. My water turned orange... it was nasty. I took it out and sat it in a drawer... and there it sits to this day. xD


----------

